# First Endoscopy - Scared



## irrational_enigma (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm new to this and slightly uncomfortable. I have an endoscopy soon and I'm a little scared. So:*I have a big fear a vomiting (Insane, I know.) I was wondering if anyone had nausea or vomiting with this procedure? Possibly from being under sedation?*Any other complications I should expect?*Will this actually help in diagnosing IBS, (suspected problem) or will I need more test?I would really appreciate any response, even though I may be worried for no reason.Thanks!


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey, i had an endoscopy done a year ago.I didn't vomit or get nauseas. They don't put you totally under. It just kind of relaxes you, makes you sleepy, and makes you forget the procedure happened. The thing that hurt the most for me was the IV, but i hate needles.They'll hook u up to all kinds of machines. I think it was a blood pressure cuff, a hear monitor, and something else. They give you the meds through your IV and then within seconds i was sleepy.They ask you to swallow and you do even though you won't remember them asking or you doing it. I remember feeling a full feeling like there was something big in my tummy. But it didn't hurt.. just a weird feeling. You're in a dreamlike state anyway. The doctor took some biposies and i was done. The actual procedure didn't take very long. It's the waiting and anticipation that gets you.Afterwards, there's no restrictions on what you can eat or drink. You might have a sore throat afterwards. I did.Overall this test was the easiest for me other than an ultrasound.I'd rather have another endoscopy done than do the Barium swallow that is called an upper GI with a small bowel again.If nothing is found in the endoscopy they may have you do the barium xray or the dreaded colonoscopy.. but i've heard that the prep is the worst for the colonosopy and the procedure was easy.Good Luck.. and just remember to take deep breaths.. it relieves the anxiety.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm a real baby with tests and it really was fine. I hardly remember anything. The worst bit was when they used the throat spray to numb it before they gave me the sedation. Don't worry!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

For a GI test, an upper endoscopy is a breeze! No prep other than no food or drink after midnight (or whenever your doc tells you the cutoff is) and you get nice la-la land drugs during the procedure







I felt kinda queasy because my blood sugar was low, but that was it. They numb the back of your throat with a spray so you won't gag. My throat was scratchy for a few hours after the drugs wore off but before the irritation wore off.An upper endoscopy is generally done if you have acid reflux (GERD), suspected hiatal hernia, etc. It cannot diagnose IBS, which is more of an intestinal problem.A colonoscopy is a lower endoscopy. When most people on here say endoscopy, they mean the upper. If you're talking about a colonoscopy, the drugs are the same as for an upper, but I had to have a lot more so I was more out of it for longer. And you'll fart a lot afterwards from the air they put in you...don't worry, you're supposed to fart and they might worry if you don't







The prep for a colonoscopy SUCKS but the procedure itself is a breeze after the prep. Different docs like to use different preps. Golytely makes some people nauseated, and I did vomit it up, making it an ineffective prep for me. I think it was a mixture of low blood sugar and having to drink a glass of that vile liquid every 10 minutes for a few hours that set me off. Some people have no problems with this particular prep, but if you are prone to nausea you might want to request a different prep. There are other kinds, like fleet phospho-sodas and newer pills that will involve drinking much less


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

endoscopies are easy. I used to say they were fun... come on, you miss school to get fun drugs... what could be better? lolIt can't diagnose IBS. IBS is not a condition that can be detected with any test, all tests on people with IBS come back normal. The tests are done to rule out other diseases (Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis, GRED, colon cancer, etc)How many tests you want to have should be something you take up with your doctor. Some people feel better if they have every test possible, just to rule out any small possibility that it could be something serious, and some people would rather just be diagnosed based on normal blood and stool tests, and skip the really expensive, invasive testing.good luck... you have nothing to worry about.Kate


----------



## irrational_enigma (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks so much for your replies! You've helped me a lot. Thanks!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

One thing I forgot to mention-- If you are having an upper endoscopy, make sure your doctor takes a culture to test for h. pylori in your stomach. The doc probably was planning on it anyhow, but doesn't hurt to ask. It's a lot easier for them to get the culture now than later, and blood tests for that bacteria can give a false negative.


----------

